# Axles On The 28krs



## 4wheelerfun (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone know on a 2006 28RKS, is the axle leaf spring or torsion?

Thanks,


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not 100% positive, but I thought ALL Outback TTs had leaf spring suspensions.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So did I


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have an '06 28krs and it definitely has leaf springs









BTW, 







to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Had mine flipped last summer....leafs.


----------



## 4wheelerfun (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Seems like a case of an owner giving me bad info.


----------

